# weaning



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

Our two little ones were born the first week of july, we are starting the weaning process. They are down to two bottles a day and we are slowly decreasing the amount by a couple of ounces per day. Do we just do this until they are completely off the bottle? Or do you take one bottle away per day and only feed one bottle vs just a little milk twice a day? What is your weaning plan? They don't like grain but like hay. Any and all advice is welcomed!!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I just drop a feeding. 
If i am feeding 2 times a day i drop and do 3 feedings every two days
then once a day 
then every other day
then is this the other day i cant remember oh well I will do it tomorrow
and tomorrow never comes


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

I drop one of their feeds (they get two feeds up to five months) and then a month later (at six months) I give them half as much one day, then halve their half again the next day, then no more milk. 
Cheers,
Cazz


----------

